# Elephant nose..urgent assistance needed...in trouble....



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, i have an emergency i wanted to address, need help right away.

Ive had my elephant nose fish for about a year now and hes been doing very well, just of late (past 2 days) he wouldnt eat as aggressively as he used to and is swimming a bit erratically, i suspect swim bladder or constipation, ive read peas are a great way to address both, but will a carnivore eat peas? If not what should i do? 

Water info:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20
PH: 7.2
Temps Stable between 78-80F

Please help me!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

epsom salt, heard it get rid of the bloat.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

ForMany said:


> epsom salt, heard it get rid of the bloat.


Thats the issue, cant use any kind of salt on the elephant nose, he cant tolerate it at all.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

*....*

Basically, HOW do you treat constipation in a fish that:

1) Wont eat peas cause its a Carnivore?
2) Cant accept ANY Salt at all cause its one of the MOST sensitive scaleless fish that exist.

Please help!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Take the usual meaty food and put it in the blender with some peas. Refreeze it into cubes again and feed that.

2. Don't use salt on scaleless fish.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks will do that right away and see if it helps.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's probably what I would have recommended. Are you sure it's a swim bladder problem though?


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

*Not positively...*



snyderguy said:


> That's probably what I would have recommended. Are you sure it's a swim bladder problem though?


No im not sure at all, hes just swimming a little wobbly and he was in pristine shape and very happy before this. What else could it be besides swim bladder or constipation? Im working on a video right now, but what do you think it could be?


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> That's probably what I would have recommended. Are you sure it's a swim bladder problem though?


Pretty sure now cause he was swimming upside down for a while, i know his chances are bleak...im isolating him into the hospital tank now, please let me know if there are any suggestions.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

vcorp said:


> Thats the issue, cant use any kind of salt on the elephant nose, he cant tolerate it at all.


I can't think of any reason why a scaleless fish can't be treated with epsom salts. When you always read no salt with scaleless fish its really just referring to sodium chloride which is the normal salt that is added to tanks often. Epsom salt is Magnesium sulfate anhydrous, and acts to draw water out of the fish. Its completely different then sodium chloride.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok first things first, don't too much. Moving him around, adding this chemical, and that chemical will just make it worse. I would start off with a good 50% water change and see if that helps by morning. If not, then go towards meds.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Ok first things first, don't too much. Moving him around, adding this chemical, and that chemical will just make it worse. I would start off with a good 50% water change and see if that helps by morning. If not, then go towards meds.


I just did a water change yesterday and water parameters are pretty perfect, ive been very meticulous with water changes and thats why this is so surprising. What medication do you suggest? Right now just isolating and starving him.


----------

